

Hackers meetup: StartupDrinks in Montréal this wednesday - mtw
http://techentreprise.com/Montreal/events/91-Montreal-StartupDrinks-March-Brutopia

======
lowkey
I am a Montreal hacker/entrepreneur and I can honestly say that Montreal has
an incredibly tight-knit startup community. I'm in the valley this week so
won't be able to miss it, but come out if you are in the city.

~~~
comatose_kid
I was looking at the members list and David Usher (vocalist for Moist) is
going to be there? Hacker meetups in Montreal are much cooler than the ones in
Silicon Valley...

~~~
mtw
He is listed as "maybe", I've seen him coming to a couple of tech meetups
(beta launch of akoha.org for instance)

